# Merida police



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Anyone had any experience w/ Police in Merida? Corrupt? shake downs?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are several types of law enforcement, Municipal, State and Federal and you have State transito or traffic cops.

I live in 2 places one in Chiapas and we have had zero problems in town with any of the types of police. I have had friends robbed by State policeon deserted roads and I was hit by the Federal police after an accident also in a deserted area otherwise it is pretty safe.. 

In Jalisco we live in a village with many foreigners so the traffic police knows they do not know the rules and can easily be intimidated so they stop foreigners a lot and ask for mordida sometimes not to get a ticket sometimes on false charges.

A neighbor of ours was arrested and taken awy back to the States.. the Municipal police showed up a week later and raided the place taking TV´s and tools.. Those guys should never be let in a house.

Every town is different but here in Ajijic except for the transito the police does not bother people unless they see an opportunity.

In San Cristobal the barrio president until 2 years ago had forbidden the police to enter the barrio and the people themselves took care of the criminals and then called the police, in the last 2 years the police was asked to patrolled the barrio and they are there quite a bit but never ever ask anything for the inhabitants...

I have friends who live in Merida and I have never heard them mention anything about the police in town..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> A neighbor of ours was arrested and taken awy back to the States.. the Municipal police showed up a week later and raided the place taking TV´s and tools.. Those guys should never be let in a house.


Out of curiosity, why was your neighbor arrested?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

She was on the lam , had embezzeled a huge amount of money with a couple of other people. The two partners were arrested but she escaped by taking a cruze to Colombia. From there she worked her way back to Mexico where she lived and worked. Someone denounced her for not having the proper work permit..she worked for a doctor..
our house, one day she met him walking at the lake.. At the same time
I never met her.. She met my husband before she was our neighbor and asked my husband to housesit for us. As he was telling me about her, I had a paper in front of me with her picture as the FBI had her on her wanted list and had seen she had moved in the GUadalajara area..

I left for CHiapas for several months and when I came back another neighbor told me I should meet this nice woman.. I Two days later she was arrested and shipped back to the States.. It made the news so the police knew she had embazeled money and that she was not in the country anymore.. it was an oportunity not to miss.. Her cleaning lady lived accross the street and called me at 10 at night to tell me the police was robbing her boss, she heard a noise went out to investigate and the police told her to go back into her house and to shut up..
The cleaning lady called to find out what to do..I told her" go back into your house and shut up.. you do not need to call the police they are already here..."


----------



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

*merida police*

what is a mordida? And i'm a american yucateco!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mr g53 said:


> what is a mordida? And i'm a american yucateco!



Literally, it means a "bite", from the verb "morder". In this context, it means a "bribe".


----------

